# C balansae



## flagerr (Aug 13, 2005)

why my Blansae have a red to brown instead of green, and it grow really slow. do i really need a rood tab for crypt?

how to grow a green and tall C Balansae??

Help plzz

my tank spec
15 g 36 watt CF 10 hour
PH 6,8 Kh 4
i'm doing Ei dosing every day.
CO2 15 ppm


----------



## Rafael Diogo (Feb 2, 2005)

Hello, flagger

About the red leaves, i can´t talk about it withou any photos. About the slowgrowing, try to plant it in a calcareous soil.

When i had it submerse, i used to put a piece of an calcarous rock near it´s roots, and it grew very well.

Best regards


----------



## flagerr (Aug 13, 2005)

where can i find this calcareous stone?

my c balansae doesn't grow upward at all, instead the leaf grow horizontal is this bad?

thx for replying


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I have heard that there are two varieties of C. crispatula balansae---a reddish one and a green one. It looks like you got the reddish one. As far as I know, it gets the same size as the green one, but I do not know this for sure because I have only had the green one. 

I have found that balansae likes soil with some gravel on top and with a liberal amount of peat mixed in. The calcium can be added by adding ground limestone or bone meal. The bone meal adds lots of phosphate as a bonus.


----------



## Rafael Diogo (Feb 2, 2005)

HeyPK,

When you talk about red balansae, do you talk about C. balanciaga or C. crispatula balansae 'rojo lucanas'.

If its about it, there are some differences...C. balanciaga is smaller than C. crispatula balansae and its leaves are thinner. Besides of it, i never saw it´s leaves growing horizontal.

Besides of red form, there´s a C. crispatula balansae 'marron lucanas', a brown one.

Best regards


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I am not talking about C. balanciaga, which is a recently-produced man-made variety. I have seen pictures of the plain-green variety and a reddish-brown variety. I didn't know there was a brown variety.


----------

